# Koi alleine?



## haeuslebauer (16. Juni 2013)

Hi 

wir (meine Frau und ich ) haben seit einigen Monaten drei Kois - zwei wollen wir zu unseren Schwiegereltern "umsiedeln". 

Ist das für den dritten in irgendeiner Weise problematisch, für einige Monate alleine zu bleiben? Ich weiß, Fische gehören nicht gerade zu den sozialen Lebewesen... Aber vielleicht spielt das trotzdem irgendwie eine Rolle..

VG Jochen


----------



## lissbeth66 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi alleine?*

Hallo Jochen,

warum ziehen die Koi um ? 
Dein Teich ist mit 3000 Litern auch fuer einen Koi nicht geeignet.

Haette auch gerne welche aber selbst in meine  6000 Liter gehören keine rein und deshalb lass ich es.

Wie gross ist der Teich Deiner Eltern.?

Koi und Goldfische sollte man nicht einzelnd halten . Sind Schwarmfische die nicht gerne alleine sind.

Wenn der Teich Deiner Eltern gross genug ist solltest Du alle abgeben.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi alleine?*

Moin,

Karin hat es alles gesagt - weder Einzelhaft noch eine Zellengröße von 3.000 l sind gut für den Fisch. Du solltest auch den dritten Koi zu Deinen Eltern geben, bis Dein Teich eine Koi-geeignete Größe hat. Vorausgesetzt, der Teich Deiner Eltern ist wesentlich größer. Ansonsten ist die Umsiedlung auch witzlos.



> Koi: absolutes Minimum sind 5.000 Liter für den 1. Fisch plus 1.000 Liter für jeden weiteren Fisch, Mindest-Tiefe 1,5 m - bedeutet min. 10.000 l für 5 Koi. Bewährt hat sich in der Praxis jedoch ein Mindestvolumen von 10.000 l für den ersten Koi und eine Mindesttiefe von 1,80 m


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi alleine?*



> Wenn der Teich Deiner Eltern gross genug ist solltest Du alle abgeben.


----------



## haeuslebauer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi alleine?*

Hallo, 
wir hatten sie ursprünglich von meinen Schwiegererltern zur Pflege genommen, weil die sich eine Weile nicht kümmern konnten bzw. nicht klar war, ob sie Haus und Garten behalten werden...nun bleiben sie im Haus und möchten die Fische doch wieder zurück. Ihr Teich ist ca. 8000l (grob geschätzt). Wir hatten zusammen angedacht, zwei von den Kois wieder zurückzugeben und dem dritten Übringen bei uns zu lassen und sobald es finanziell geht eben noch einen hinzuzufügen,..aber wenn der Teich per se zu klein ist, müssen wohl alle drei wieder zu meinen Schwiegereltern..Danke für eure Rückmeldungen!


----------

